# www.blueflycafe.com



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Ordered 30 dollars of stuff from this site. Wanted to give a positive review!! I got egg weights, a three pack of rio leaders, rio tippet, a whole bunch of flies including hares ears, prince nymphs, stimulators. I have fished the flies some and wanted to say that they are top notch. I plan to make another order soon. Go check em out.
www.blueflycafe.com


----------



## dwillardson (Oct 12, 2007)

I've ordered some dry flies from them in the past and didn't feel like they were real durable. Might just be that I am hard on them though. I like www.riverbum.com


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

For the pricing bluesky cafe is not bad Ive bought a few dozen of there flies and I think I still have some. but for 60 cents fly not bad but you get what you pay for... 

Not to hijack your thread but the previous post mentions Riverbum.. Does anyone know Riverbum solely ties all there flies in house ? Further more how does Rainy's Flies work they list some of the best tiers in the country so do they contract them to ties some flies or.....


----------



## dwillardson (Oct 12, 2007)

That is interesting that you would mention Rainy's flies. I just sent them an email this morning asking how their business works. I really like some of their flies.


----------



## TungHeadDropper (Mar 19, 2008)

[quote="sinergy"

Not to hijack your thread but the previous post mentions Riverbum.. Does anyone know Riverbum solely ties all there flies in house ? .....[/quote]

No. They do not. They have contracted overseas tying facilities. The flies are tied to their specifications. By the way, if you like Riverbum, I recommend stopping by Fish Tech. Same folks, in a "round about" way.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Rainy's also contracts overseas. The flies are designed by the Rainy's team.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

TungHeadDropper said:


> I recommend stopping by Fish Tech. Same folks, in a "round about" way.


I do like fishtech Ive been in there several times have gotten top notch service from them 
every time except once but that was years ago.

Does Fish Tech tie all there flies in house ?


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

sinergy said:


> TungHeadDropper said:
> 
> 
> > I recommend stopping by Fish Tech. Same folks, in a "round about" way.
> ...


It looks like I finally have some answers that might mean something.

Fishtech: Very very few of their selection is tied in house. I'd say about 1%. As with most fly shops, they order the majority of their flies from manufacturers such as Rainy's. Most manufacturers have their flies tied abroad (Asia). Also, Fish Tech is the mother boat of Riverbum.com just an fyi.

Rainy's: Rainy's has 100% of their flies tied in a factory in Thailand. Don't think that it is a sweatshop either. Rainy is a top notch person, and she pays her people top salaries to tie her flies. Rainy's has a group of "innovators" who come up with fly designs. The fly is then reproduced in Thailand, and the innovator gets royalties for all of the flies that are sold. I have been a Rainy's innovator for about 3 years now, and I'd probably die if they made me tie 100 dozen Grumpy Frumpies  I currently have about 15 flies in the catalog with hopefully about 10 more for 2011. http://www.rainysflies.com/clarkpierce.php

One last thing. ALL flies are tied by hand by real people. There is no machine that can tie flies. (yes some people think that there are fly tying machines....)


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

So can the average joe purchase flies direct from Rainies or do they only sell the distributors ?

No Fly tying machine...  Now your going tell me there no santa clause :shock:


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't think you can buy from them without a legit tax id.


----------



## dwillardson (Oct 12, 2007)

FWIW I received a reply from Rainy's regarding personal purchase from them. I was interested in a number of their flies. They told me just to call them and tell whomever answered the phone that I wanted to place a "retail" order.


----------

